

JavaScript Module Pattern: In-Depth - nkassis
http://www.adequatelygood.com/2010/3/JavaScript-Module-Pattern-In-Depth

======
nkassis
I know this article is relatively old but I was looking on information on how
to organize a large javascript code base and this article is very clear and
well written. If anyone could point out some other good site on javascript
code organization and techniques I'd appreciate it.

